
Scaladex: Scala's library index - heathermiller
https://index.scala-lang.org/
======
heathermiller
Corresponding blog article here: [http://scala-lang.org/blog/2016/08/09/the-
scala-library-inde...](http://scala-lang.org/blog/2016/08/09/the-scala-
library-index-reaches-beta.html)

